
Holes in the English language - grzm
https://speakinggames.wordpress.com/2016/12/04/the-holes-in-the-english-language/
======
yarper
As a native English speaker, I found most of these to be rubbish.

For example, #1 is no phrase for "bon appétit". Yeah we do have a phrase for
that - it's bon appetit. What's slightly more annoying is that bon appetit
just means good appetite, again not a direct translation of "I hope you enjoy
this food".

English has never been a curated language, it's all bits and bobs that have
been collected over time. If you were a purist, and tried to remove all words
in English that didn't originate in England you'd hardly have any words left.

The more common non-native speaker mistakes like "informations" makes sense
when you understand why they exist too - information (meaning any number of
facts) is uncountable. How many waters are there in my glass? How many water
what?

The sumbarines swimming one got me thinking though. I'd probably say
"travelled". To be honest it reminded me more of this Dijkstra quote:

"The question of whether Machines Can Think... is about as relevant as the
question of whether Submarines Can Swim"

